# mystery rods



## whizzerbug (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a set of nos or rechromed strut rods they are 16 5/8 long 15 3/4 hole c to c anyone know what bike


  there for ?


----------



## Baldy Jeff (Jan 3, 2018)

They're definitely repop......round drain hole is telltale sign of repop, as original Schwinn will have rectangular drain hole.  
 The length you mentioned is shorter than original Schwinn Krate OR Super Deluxe springer truss rods. These probably fit some type of lowrider springer.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 3, 2018)

Baldy Jeff said:


> They're definitely repop......round drain hole is telltale sign of repop, as original Schwinn will have rectangular drain hole.
> The length you mentioned is shorter than original Schwinn Krate OR Super Deluxe springer truss rods. These probably fit some type of lowrider springer.




thanks for the info


----------

